# Lump in throat, + for Throid Antibodies



## Mustang01

I am new here due to Dx of Harshimoto but not thyritis.
I was told that I had + TPO Ab, not real high this past Monday, 
TPO 30.5 ref range : 0.0-60, my Neurologist is concerened due to clinical presentation: severe fatigue, 30 lb wt gain in last 3 years, bloating, ABD swelling, constipation, hair loss, rash, trouble concentrating, foggy feeling, joint and muscle pain, trouble faling asleep and staying asleep but can sleep for hours during the day have to take naps, weakness, decreased libido, dry eyes conferemed by eye Dr. depressive feelings, sweling in all parts of my body, dizzy at times, pain in upper ABD and just to the Rt in upper ABD(sometimes so bad I can not walk), Normal Cholesterol but a high LDL always, Low-D despite vitas, Low Vita K, had Flu 2x last year and now have a sinus infection that I have had for months now-on 2nd round of ABT Tx. Horse voice, just felt lump in throat below larynex-does not move with swollowing-always had difficulty swollowing. Hx of arthritis,DDD, Osteporosis, astma, scoliosis, and others.
I lost the sensation of taste and smell (not all of it but most of it) and thinking it is RT the sinus infection I currently have.

Family : Mother passed away and I never knew her or her family but heard that she was over wt and died of Cardiac problems,posible MI, 1-2 Aunts with Lupus, Sister with RA. Son has Grave's Disease.

My Neurologist did the testing as he was looking for Celiac disease, which was positive

TSH 1.888 RR: .4-4.0 in 12-22-09, Did not have FreeT3,FreeT4 done

The only time a panal was done was 8-13-08
TSH- 0.555 RR: 0.4-4.0
T3-31 24-39
T4-8.4 4.5-12.5
FTI-2.6 1.1-4.9
ANA was negtive

TSH-1.09 same RR as above 6-30-10 no other test were done by GP

TSH- .726 RR: 0.350-5.500 in 7-28-06 no other test done except PTH per my request. Result PTH-44.0 RR: 14.0-72.0
Calcium- 9.5 9.4-10.5

I have noted my TSH slowly going up in the past 3 years along with the wt gain and tired feeling and other Sx getting worse, Now the positive antibodies, I have an appt with my Neuro on Monday for him to feel if I have a goiter, have lump in center of throat below Laynex and to do some more tesing if needed, He is consulting with an Endo friend of his to see if I need to start low dose of Synthroid, which personally I feel may help.

Will theAntibiotic I am taking for the Sinus Infection cause the lump/possible thyroid in throat to go down before I see him on Monday? Should I not take it until Iam seen, NSAIDS seen to help alot in how I feel and the lump goes down mostly after taking it.

My Neurologist stated that given The fact the TSH levels have been going up and the clinical presentation he may start me on Synthroid. Does anyone think I am going into Hypothyroidism?
After I had my 1st 2 children I was like in Hyperthyroidism but was never checked, I was 5' 7" and 102 lbs in 1989, very active and full of energy(I loved it) and then put on 20 lbs when my son was born and gaining unill I am now 162 with highs up to 167.

Is all of this right, could it be Hypothiroidism/Harshimoto's?

Sorry for the long post.....concerened.


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> I am new here due to Dx of Harshimoto but not thyritis.
> I was told that I had + TPO Ab, not real high this past Monday,
> TPO 30.5 ref range : 0.0-60, my Neurologist is concerened due to clinical presentation: severe fatigue, 30 lb wt gain in last 3 years, bloating, ABD swelling, constipation, hair loss, rash, trouble concentrating, foggy feeling, joint and muscle pain, trouble faling asleep and staying asleep but can sleep for hours during the day have to take naps, weakness, decreased libido, dry eyes conferemed by eye Dr. depressive feelings, sweling in all parts of my body, dizzy at times, pain in upper ABD and just to the Rt in upper ABD(sometimes so bad I can not walk), Normal Cholesterol but a high LDL always, Low-D despite vitas, Low Vita K, had Flu 2x last year and now have a sinus infection that I have had for months now-on 2nd round of ABT Tx. Horse voice, just felt lump in throat below larynex-does not move with swollowing-always had difficulty swollowing. Hx of arthritis,DDD, Osteporosis, astma, scoliosis, and others.
> I lost the sensation of taste and smell (not all of it but most of it) and thinking it is RT the sinus infection I currently have.
> 
> Family : Mother passed away and I never knew her or her family but heard that she was over wt and died of Cardiac problems,posible MI, 1-2 Aunts with Lupus, Sister with RA. Son has Grave's Disease.
> 
> My Neurologist did the testing as he was looking for Celiac disease, which was positive
> 
> TSH 1.888 RR: .4-4.0 in 12-22-09, Did not have FreeT3,FreeT4 done
> 
> The only time a panal was done was 8-13-08
> TSH- 0.555 RR: 0.4-4.0
> T3-31 24-39
> T4-8.4 4.5-12.5
> FTI-2.6 1.1-4.9
> ANA was negtive
> 
> TSH-1.09 same RR as above 6-30-10 no other test were done by GP
> 
> TSH- .726 RR: 0.350-5.500 in 7-28-06 no other test done except PTH per my request. Result PTH-44.0 RR: 14.0-72.0
> Calcium- 9.5 9.4-10.5
> 
> I have noted my TSH slowly going up in the past 3 years along with the wt gain and tired feeling and other Sx getting worse, Now the positive antibodies, I have an appt with my Neuro on Monday for him to feel if I have a goiter, have lump in center of throat below Laynex and to do some more tesing if needed, He is consulting with an Endo friend of his to see if I need to start low dose of Synthroid, which personally I feel may help.
> 
> Will theAntibiotic I am taking for the Sinus Infection cause the lump/possible thyroid in throat to go down before I see him on Monday? Should I not take it until Iam seen, NSAIDS seen to help alot in how I feel and the lump goes down mostly after taking it.
> 
> My Neurologist stated that given The fact the TSH levels have been going up and the clinical presentation he may start me on Synthroid. Does anyone think I am going into Hypothyroidism?
> After I had my 1st 2 children I was like in Hyperthyroidism but was never checked, I was 5' 7" and 102 lbs in 1989, very active and full of energy(I loved it) and then put on 20 lbs when my son was born and gaining unill I am now 162 with highs up to 167.
> 
> Is all of this right, could it be Hypothiroidism/Harshimoto's?
> 
> Sorry for the long post.....concerened.


Hi Mustang! Welcome to the board. You sure have been ill. I am surprised you are functioning.

I don't know about the Ab messing up your tests so I would suggest that you call the neurologist and ask.

I am glad you are seeing your doctor this Mon. and I think it would be good to at least get a sonogram or an uptake scan of the thyroid and also the tests suggested below...................

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

I really think something is going on w/your thyroid and the above tests could help sort it out.

You could be hypo or you could be hyper. Not all symptoms hold true and they do cross over. Some lose weight when hypo and some gain weight when hyper.

If I were you, I would ask to have gall bladder checked also. Many w/TD have some really serious GB problems.


----------



## Mustang01

Thanks Andros!

will ask if he will be testing this lab work you are mentioning.
So alo ofpeople have Gallbladder problems with Thyroid. The 1st time I had the pain was several years ago and my GP said it was gell that blocked the duct and I will feel better when that happened, and he was right! Since the symptoms of sever fatigue and wt gain my upper ABD has been huring about every day now, have been afaid to discuss with GP (new one) due to him thinking i am crazy because of all the symptoms. My sister had to have her Gallbladder removed.
I thought I was hyper 20 years ago but now I wounder if I am Hypo due to the wt gain and all? I felt so bad over the weekend I thought about going to ED. Am I over reacting? thinking there is something wrong with my Thyroid because of the symptoms? My gut told me so...LOL
Is it proper to Tx with Synthroid with SS and clinical presentation like that?


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> Thanks Andros!
> 
> will ask if he will be testing this lab work you are mentioning.
> So alo ofpeople have Gallbladder problems with Thyroid. The 1st time I had the pain was several years ago and my GP said it was gell that blocked the duct and I will feel better when that happened, and he was right! Since the symptoms of sever fatigue and wt gain my upper ABD has been huring about every day now, have been afaid to discuss with GP (new one) due to him thinking i am crazy because of all the symptoms. My sister had to have her Gallbladder removed.
> I thought I was hyper 20 years ago but now I wounder if I am Hypo due to the wt gain and all? I felt so bad over the weekend I thought about going to ED. Am I over reacting? thinking there is something wrong with my Thyroid because of the symptoms? My gut told me so...LOL
> Is it proper to Tx with Synthroid with SS and clinical presentation like that?


You are not over reacting. You are ill. Yes; Gall Bladder disease is quite common for us who have TD and so are kidney stones. Remember, thyroid disease is a metabolic problem. Give that some thought.

Many of us who have been hyper/Graves' gained enourmous amounts of weight no matter what we did. I am one of those. I am now my normal weight. Post medical intervention and healing.

I did not quite understand your last question. If you could re-phrase, please?


----------



## Mustang01

Sorry for that...Is it proper to treat the clinical symptoms and labs that are not very high with HR Synthroid? My TPO was 30.5 cut off is 39, TSH that has elevated for the past 3-4 years but is currently at high normal level Mine- 1.888 now, I have ony had one thyroid panal done and it was back in 2008 (T3 - 31, cut off is 39, T4-8.4 cut off is 12.5, FTI-2.6 1.1-4.9,
I know I will be having more lab work Monday due to my clinical picture. Dr. said will start low dose Synthroid but not sure when that will be since he is wanting to get more lab work. He was going to just start treating it but decided to have other work done due to the findings of possible gland enlargement today (I noted/found it)

You are a very kind person for trying to help me!


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> Sorry for that...Is it proper to treat the clinical symptoms and labs that are not very high with HR Synthroid? My TPO was 30.5 cut off is 39, TSH that has elevated for the past 3-4 years but is currently at high normal level Mine- 1.888 now, I have ony had one thyroid panal done and it was back in 2008 (T3 - 31, cut off is 39, T4-8.4 cut off is 12.5, FTI-2.6 1.1-4.9,
> I know I will be having more lab work Monday due to my clinical picture. Dr. said will start low dose Synthroid but not sure when that will be since he is wanting to get more lab work. He was going to just start treating it but decided to have other work done due to the findings of possible gland enlargement today (I noted/found it)
> 
> You are a very kind person for trying to help me!


It sometimes is the proper way to go to "see" if the patient responds by feeling better and if the antibodies go down. At times, it's not all about the TSH but rather what the antibodies are doing. They can make you feel mighty bad.

I am returning the kindness that was given to me for years and years through my own thyroid journey. Passing it forward as they say and you are the "sweetest" to have thanked me and for that, I thank you back!

I and others here are devoted to folks like you. You will get lots of help,support and hugs. The latter being very important. Healing requires lots of hugs.


----------



## Mustang01

Sounds great, I need a lot of hugs lately, I am so glad I found this place and you! It has put my mind at ease to know that I have someone to discuss things with that knows what I am going through!
I had a feeling you were a special person for helping so many here, I have been reading post before I thought about joining the forum.
I hope to be finding out more on Monday, I will keep you posted.

Again, Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> Sounds great, I need a lot of hugs lately, I am so glad I found this place and you! It has put my mind at ease to know that I have someone to discuss things with that knows what I am going through!
> I had a feeling you were a special person for helping so many here, I have been reading post before I thought about joining the forum.
> I hope to be finding out more on Monday, I will keep you posted.
> 
> Again, Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


Will be looking forward to your posting on Monday; we are all here to help you each in our own different way.

We have some awesome mods and awesome posters also. Many are dedicated to helping others.


----------



## Mustang01

Really crazy thing started yesterday....I took a nap due to feeling very bad and fatigued, when I woke, I had throbbing in both lower jaws in the veins and an increase in salava flow, glands feel slightly swollen, This has never happened before, my mouth is to too watery now, before it stayed dry. I am only a few days into my diatery change for Celiac disease.
I have researched and found that the tiny bumps on the back of my upper arms are related to symptoms of Hypothyroidism, It said that they are caused by a build up of beta-carotene under the skin that can not be processed due to thyroid insufficency. The Web site is great and has a question/check list I printed off to take to the Dr. tomorrow. It is by "Mary J. Shomon" " Living well with Hypothyroidism. The web site is Thyroid.about.com and Thyroid-info.com/articles. That article sounds just like me.
I can not take anymore hair falling out! this is crazy! I am on hormone replacement for a hysterectomy I had. My hair has never fallen out like this before.
There are days I feel like dying the symptoms are so bad!


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> Really crazy thing started yesterday....I took a nap due to feeling very bad and fatigued, when I woke, I had throbbing in both lower jaws in the veins and an increase in salava flow, glands feel slightly swollen, This has never happened before, my mouth is to too watery now, before it stayed dry. I am only a few days into my diatery change for Celiac disease.
> I have researched and found that the tiny bumps on the back of my upper arms are related to symptoms of Hypothyroidism, It said that they are caused by a build up of beta-carotene under the skin that can not be processed due to thyroid insufficency. The Web site is great and has a question/check list I printed off to take to the Dr. tomorrow. It is by "Mary J. Shomon" " Living well with Hypothyroidism. The web site is Thyroid.about.com and Thyroid-info.com/articles. That article sounds just like me.
> I can not take anymore hair falling out! this is crazy! I am on hormone replacement for a hysterectomy I had. My hair has never fallen out like this before.
> There are days I feel like dying the symptoms are so bad!


Not every single thing is due to thyroid but..................; your thyroid could be inflamed and pulsating. And yes, many of us have had the swollen lymph glands as well.

Tomorrow is almost here. Hope you are feeling better today and that the saliva flow has abated? Where you nauseous at the same time?


----------



## Mustang01

Well, I had been having mild nausea for 2-3 days, didn't think much about it because I have changed my diet due to the Celiac and 
I am on Avelox antibiotic, for a Sinus infection that I have had for 2 months now.
Question, Do you think the Antibiotic will interfere with lab test if more are done tomorrow? I have been taking NSAIDS for the head aches, I have been getting them in the back of my head along with burning pressure in my upper nose, will they interfere with test too?
I have never has my glands do this before.

Hope you are having a Great day!


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> Well, I had been having mild nausea for 2-3 days, didn't think much about it because I have changed my diet due to the Celiac and
> I am on Avelox antibiotic, for a Sinus infection that I have had for 2 months now.
> Question, Do you think the Antibiotic will interfere with lab test if more are done tomorrow? I have been taking NSAIDS for the head aches, I have been getting them in the back of my head along with burning pressure in my upper nose, will they interfere with test too?
> I have never has my glands do this before.
> 
> Hope you are having a Great day!


I really really think that gall bladder needs looked at.  I truly do. I hate to give you problems on top of problems but I am very suspicious of it.

Don't think Ab interferes w/thyroid tests but I am not sure. I do know that any med containing salicylate (aspirin) does. It messes w/ your thyroid hormones.

If you have had this infection for 2 months and it has not cleared up, they need to do a culture to see if it is gram positive, gram negative or most likely a fungal infection. I kid you not.

Thank you; it is a very very wonderful day here in Georgia. We could use a bit of rain though. Very hot and humid.


----------



## Mustang01

Hi ya'll!
Andros I went to my Neurologist past Monday. I discussed with him in detail what I have been going through and how much worse things were getting and how quickly,I had typed out a time line of my lab test, family Hx, My Hx, ALL of my symptoms and there were alot...LOL but he LISTENED!!!!We went over the positive TPO test, I was mixed up about a lot of this with the Endocrin system even though I am a Nurse (RN,haven't worked in that area).

My Neuro gave me a book by Dr. Mark Star called "Hypothyroidism Type 2". and I found it to be more useful than ony other Medical book I have read! Most people may be woundering, Type 2 Hypothirodism?, The book discusss how Dr.s only rely on Lab test and does not look at the whole clinical picture, About 1975 is when the TSH test came out to measure TSH but the Health professionasl were told this test was not reliable, the medical coummunity over looked these findings and then continued to be tought in med school this test was the Golden Standered. Before the lab test came out, Dr. were using the pt's Hx and Sx (history and symptoms) along with Basal Temps.
Your labs could be normal but you present with a substantial list of Sx and Basal temp could be 76.5 or lower, the Dr,s would Dx you with Hypo>Basal Temps are taken under the arm (Ax) for several days and given to your Dr. and that would also be how Dr.s would know where to titrate the med.
There are alot of mis/undiagnosed Hypos in the USA because Drs. are trained to only look at Lab test. Myxadema is prevalent here and its symptoms of swelling and thick skin that is caused by an abnormal level of Mucin inthe tissue and skin.(this could be why some people get stretch marks, the thick skin can not streatch easy) Also This may be the reason people who can not lose wt on Synthroid alone continues to gain wt, they need the T3 and T4 added, Desiccated Hormone has TSH,T3 and T4 and will reduse the swelling rather quickly. I was started on it monday and was astounded to already see the swelling had stopped (I used to feel my body and extremities blow up) and I urinated all the extra fluid out, lost 3-4 lbs in 3 days. My basal Temp 95.8-96.2 with normal TSH. I noted my TSH climbing up as the symptoms became wores and then my Doc found I was positive for TPO.
Type 2 hypo is a genetic matabolism problem and works at the cellular level, it is not due to a lack of Tyroid Horome but develops into a hypothyroid condition. Tyroid Hormones are responsible for our body metabolism, every Mitochondrail (energy factories)in every cell is dependent on the life giving thyroid horome. The principle way to help these Mitochondia regain their function is to stimulate their activity and numbers by taking Thyroid Horomes.That is why it is important to check your basal temp to see if you are hypo (with normal labs).
This book makes to much sence!! No wonder Dr.are confused when things are so simple! Dr. have to make things more complicated then they are: If a Thyroid test comes back normal Drs. start searching for other possible causes of the patients problem and, end up being treated for a 100 different things and not the obvious, thus the patient gets sicker and sicker ending up with MI, stroke, Alzheimers and other conditions.
I can not explane to well how all of this fits together. Please read the book, this will help people with and without positives labs, it can help to stabolize anyone!

Thanks for you time Andros! I will continue to post updates as they happen.


----------



## Mustang01

arty0009:I also wanted to let you know that I had changed my diet to the Celiac diet due to the positive findings, Not sure if it was the diet or the Nature Thyroid I started that stopped/slowed down the symptoms, even my Sinus infection had a great turn around. I went from feeling like I was dying to clear thoughts, emotions back, positive feeling back, and smilling again!!!hugs2


----------



## Mustang01

Up Date:
I am starting to get over the sleepy feeling that started with the Thyroid med. I am feeling like a new person, like I did 5 years ago. I am more alert, have emotions now, my husband says I am more cheerful, most pains are gone from my body (not like it was 2 weeks ago!) constipation is letting up. exercising more.have the feeling of taking care of my home again. I could go on! I know I am still in the adjustment phase and can only see things getting better! I was almost in a comastose state before starting the Nature Thyroid. I believe it really saved my life!

I hope everyone has the success as I am having...Good luck!


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> Up Date:
> I am starting to get over the sleepy feeling that started with the Thyroid med. I am feeling like a new person, like I did 5 years ago. I am more alert, have emotions now, my husband says I am more cheerful, most pains are gone from my body (not like it was 2 weeks ago!) constipation is letting up. exercising more.have the feeling of taking care of my home again. I could go on! I know I am still in the adjustment phase and can only see things getting better! I was almost in a comastose state before starting the Nature Thyroid. I believe it really saved my life!
> 
> I hope everyone has the success as I am having...Good luck!


What a total blessing!! Keep sharing your daily and/or weekly experiences w/us as you are painting a picture of hope for others.

I am so so happy for you and you are going to feel even better still. It takes about 18 months for the body to "completely" heal from all that you have been through.

This is wonderful to the max!hugs1


----------



## Mustang01

I used to feel I needed an eye lift due to my eyelids being puffy and felt like they were drooping over my eyes. I would pull up my eye lids (like it would be in a lift) to see how it felt if I did have an eye lift, and it felt like I was more alert and awake. The puffiness is allmost gone now and it IS making me feel more awake and alert! It is looking like I did have an eye lift! My make up looks way better on now!
I used to have to pull myself out of bed due to the pain in my joints and muscles and I am no longer having to do that! I can still feel some stiffness after getting out of bed which I believe is due to the arthritis and increased activity/exercise but it is a whole lot better! Staying positive will take you a long way!

Thanks Andros for the positivity and encoouragement you have been giving me! It is really making a difference on how I am healing! Each day brings something new!


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> I used to feel I needed an eye lift due to my eyelids being puffy and felt like they were drooping over my eyes. I would pull up my eye lids (like it would be in a lift) to see how it felt if I did have an eye lift, and it felt like I was more alert and awake. The puffiness is allmost gone now and it IS making me feel more awake and alert! It is looking like I did have an eye lift! My make up looks way better on now!
> I used to have to pull myself out of bed due to the pain in my joints and muscles and I am no longer having to do that! I can still feel some stiffness after getting out of bed which I believe is due to the arthritis and increased activity/exercise but it is a whole lot better! Staying positive will take you a long way!
> 
> Thanks Andros for the positivity and encoouragement you have been giving me! It is really making a difference on how I am healing! Each day brings something new!


That is why plastic surgery is never a good idea until the core problem is identified and treated.

How much Nature Throid are you on and when do you get labs? You sound so wonderful!


----------



## Mustang01

Hi Andros!

I am curently on 1/4 tab(Grain) NatureThyroid. I will be titrating to 1/2 tab on Monday. I am tolerating it very well! Labs may be done same day but I can feel the level is not there just yet, no signs of hyperthyroidism yet, I felt good when TSH was .3-.5, anything higher I would have Hypo symptoms I seen where some Dr.s like to keep some of their Pts slightly on the hyper side anyway for wt related issues. The sleepiness I had at the beginning are completly gone. I get burts of energetic feelings like I had several years ago before all of this begain. the wt gain has stopped and third spacing of fluid has resolved just on the 1/4 tab. I had jumps of wt gain to 167 (9 month pregnancy wt for me, I am 5'7") and at 157 now, I am continuing to lose the wt and hope to be back around 130 in the next few months. I love it!- the feeling of having energy to burn, diet has changed to a Celiac diet which is helping. The dessacated thyroid has all the T's in it and is working together very well. Chemically, I can not see how giving a person just T4 alone will do anything bio wise for a person. (Iam an RN and my Dad is a Chemist).
I have seen some talk on here about people not being able to lose the wt while on Synthroid and were frustrated, I have studied this on the Net and in my medical books/other books and found that the Thyroid med increases the body's metabolism, and in order for the Thyroid med to increase metabolism, the adrenal glands must function right, ( just a thought for a cause for some people) this is something someone may want to discuss with their Dr about and have adrenal function test done. There need not be total disfunction of the adrenal gland, just an insufficiency.
I have found adding Selenium, Magnesium and Iodized Sea Salt to help the Thyroid med to work better and noticed the wt came off faster. I tested this for 1 week and lost about 1 lb Q 2 days. (Q=every).
I am blessed to have a Dr. that listens to my symptoms and not only trust a lab sheet (which can be full of errors) or I would be about 180 lbs ( and climbing) today and comatose!
Gee, my mind is much moore clear now! I am remembering things, learning and retaining things better then I have in the past 3 years, I want to go into physicis now....LOL..hehe 
Please, if someone has something bad to say, keep it to yourself ( Iam happy with my Dr and his Tx plan for me), I am putting things out there that helped me and ideas for others to discuss with their dr.s.
My son has Graves Disease and he is now on Methimazole QD (every day), so that is one other stressor off my mind right now. He had not been to the Dr. in about 1 year due to a layoff and had no insurance, I begged him to go and would pay for it, but he did not want to take my money. I am keeping an eye on him and his Tx plan!

Andros, you know you have been the person in my life that has kept me positive about things which is having an effect on how I am healing/feeling, and for this I am Greatful!


----------



## Mustang01

Andros said:


> I really really think that gall bladder needs looked at. I truly do. I hate to give you problems on top of problems but I am very suspicious of it.
> 
> Don't think Ab interferes w/thyroid tests but I am not sure. I do know that any med containing salicylate (aspirin) does. It messes w/ your thyroid hormones.
> 
> If you have had this infection for 2 months and it has not cleared up, they need to do a culture to see if it is gram positive, gram negative or most likely a fungal infection. I kid you not.
> 
> Thank you; it is a very very wonderful day here in Georgia. We could use a bit of rain though. Very hot and humid.


I have an appt with ENT tomorrow, Had CT of sinuses last Friday and 3 pockets of infection was found. May need sinus surgery, I will keep you updated. Boy, If I can get rid of this I will be good to go!!!!


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> I have an appt with ENT tomorrow, Had CT of sinuses last Friday and 3 pockets of infection was found. May need sinus surgery, I will keep you updated. Boy, If I can get rid of this I will be good to go!!!!


Oh, my goodness! Did they take samples so they could determine gram positive,gram negative or fungal?

I sure hope you don't have to have surgery; I really do!!! Please let us know what the ENT has to say!

hugs1


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> Hi Andros!
> 
> I am curently on 1/4 tab(Grain) NatureThyroid. I will be titrating to 1/2 tab on Monday. I am tolerating it very well! Labs may be done same day but I can feel the level is not there just yet, no signs of hyperthyroidism yet, I felt good when TSH was .3-.5, anything higher I would have Hypo symptoms I seen where some Dr.s like to keep some of their Pts slightly on the hyper side anyway for wt related issues. The sleepiness I had at the beginning are completly gone. I get burts of energetic feelings like I had several years ago before all of this begain. the wt gain has stopped and third spacing of fluid has resolved just on the 1/4 tab. I had jumps of wt gain to 167 (9 month pregnancy wt for me, I am 5'7") and at 157 now, I am continuing to lose the wt and hope to be back around 130 in the next few months. I love it!- the feeling of having energy to burn, diet has changed to a Celiac diet which is helping. The dessacated thyroid has all the T's in it and is working together very well. Chemically, I can not see how giving a person just T4 alone will do anything bio wise for a person. (Iam an RN and my Dad is a Chemist).
> I have seen some talk on here about people not being able to lose the wt while on Synthroid and were frustrated, I have studied this on the Net and in my medical books/other books and found that the Thyroid med increases the body's metabolism, and in order for the Thyroid med to increase metabolism, the adrenal glands must function right, ( just a thought for a cause for some people) this is something someone may want to discuss with their Dr about and have adrenal function test done. There need not be total disfunction of the adrenal gland, just an insufficiency.
> I have found adding Selenium, Magnesium and Iodized Sea Salt to help the Thyroid med to work better and noticed the wt came off faster. I tested this for 1 week and lost about 1 lb Q 2 days. (Q=every).
> I am blessed to have a Dr. that listens to my symptoms and not only trust a lab sheet (which can be full of errors) or I would be about 180 lbs ( and climbing) today and comatose!
> Gee, my mind is much moore clear now! I am remembering things, learning and retaining things better then I have in the past 3 years, I want to go into physicis now....LOL..hehe
> Please, if someone has something bad to say, keep it to yourself ( Iam happy with my Dr and his Tx plan for me), I am putting things out there that helped me and ideas for others to discuss with their dr.s.
> My son has Graves Disease and he is now on Methimazole QD (every day), so that is one other stressor off my mind right now. He had not been to the Dr. in about 1 year due to a layoff and had no insurance, I begged him to go and would pay for it, but he did not want to take my money. I am keeping an eye on him and his Tx plan!
> 
> Andros, you know you have been the person in my life that has kept me positive about things which is having an effect on how I am healing/feeling, and for this I am Greatful!


We will get you through this. Everyone hits a bump in the road sooner or later. You can lean on me anytime.

We need to all be grateful for each other!


----------



## Mustang01

Hi Andros an others!
I went to ENT yesterday, said to continue 3rd antibiotic, take steroids and use an OTC sinus spray. I am apperantly allergic to mold and possible dog, but he did not do any boold test for allergies, for this..I question his ability. He did not look at the CT film and only looked at the report..Hum?....wants me to return in 3 weeks and repete CT...Hum? Does this sound like anything I was warning/telling others here happeneds?
Anyway, I can not see going 3 more weeks, He did't look at the CD of the CT. I started to demold the house and told my 26 yo son to bath the dog Q week...hehe, his eyes flew wide open! If the symptoms do not get better, I will go back because it may still be a fungus. he said the the system of ABT Tx I was on was what he would have done except add the steroids. Infact, he decreased the current ABT from QID to BID, one wounders.
Hope to find you all well!


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> Hi Andros an others!
> I went to ENT yesterday, said to continue 3rd antibiotic, take steroids and use an OTC sinus spray. I am apperantly allergic to mold and possible dog, but he did not do any boold test for allergies, for this..I question his ability. He did not look at the CT film and only looked at the report..Hum?....wants me to return in 3 weeks and repete CT...Hum? Does this sound like anything I was warning/telling others here happeneds?
> Anyway, I can not see going 3 more weeks, He did't look at the CD of the CT. I started to demold the house and told my 26 yo son to bath the dog Q week...hehe, his eyes flew wide open! If the symptoms do not get better, I will go back because it may still be a fungus. he said the the system of ABT Tx I was on was what he would have done except add the steroids. Infact, he decreased the current ABT from QID to BID, one wounders.
> Hope to find you all well!


Your son's dog will appreciate that!! They love to get a bath; it's makes them feel very special and indeed they are.

To be honest with you, I hate to see you on yet another AB. Why could they not do a culture? Is that just too logical for them?? Egads.


----------



## Mustang01

Andros said:


> Your son's dog will appreciate that!! They love to get a bath; it's makes them feel very special and indeed they are.
> 
> To be honest with you, I hate to see you on yet another AB. Why could they not do a culture? Is that just too logical for them?? Egads.


Ya!, makes tooo much since for them!...I was the one putting things together and informing him, he just agreed with me and sent me on my way. Mind you, I did let him lead the questions....hehehe:tongue0015:


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> Ya!, makes tooo much since for them!...I was the one putting things together and informing him, he just agreed with me and sent me on my way. Mind you, I did let him lead the questions....hehehe:tongue0015:


Because of the air we breathe these days, especially indoors; it makes more sense to check for fungal and molds first.

Don't let anyone get their foot in your door! Way to go!! Hee, hee!


----------



## Mustang01

I went to Dr. on Monday, the increased mt Nature Thyroid to 1/2 grain. so far so good! no side effects. I continue to lose wt. No longer have heart palpatations that I had before I started the Thyroid. I am feeling better every day! I am doing thing I have not done in a long time! Most of my symptoms I had when I first came on the boards are mostly gone now. I would not feel like this if it wasn't for my Dr. working with me and not my lab work! ( a sheet of paper )!


----------



## Mustang01

Today continues to be a Great day!
I can still feel bursts of energy with an increase in saliva flow. Before, I had a dry mouth all the time along with dry eyes, that has now let up to! I used to take 1-2 naps/day before starting the Nature Thyroid, now, I don't have to! I feel awake and alet apon waking in the morning!
I feel all the water wt is gone and I am loosing the "fat" wt now. My cloths are fitting lose! My husband says he can see the spark back in my eyes now,, which had left several months ago. The staff at the Dr. office said I looked different, life was back in my eyes and looked like I was alive again! before, they could tell something was wrong but did not know what it was just looking at me. I love this med! I hope to continue to feel this way (like I used to before this happened). Outlook on life is very different now, THERE IS HOPE!!!!!!!!!

All the bumps on the back of my upper arms are gone-I found that the bumps was due to a buildup of Vita A, the Thyroid hormone could not convert the vita A due to an insufficency of thyroid hormone, now that I am on replacement, I no longer have the buildup. That is another clue that I was deffencent in Thyroid hormone even though I was still in "range" on the sheet of paper.
I used to feel hypoglycemic several times/day and had to buy a glucomitor. That feeling has gone also. I would have eaten and then an hour later I would be at the store walking around and feel like my sugars had bottomed out, got sweaty, lightheaded and shaking. My surgars would be in the high normal range, but never really dropped into the hypoglycemic state, it did not make since to me that the numbers did not corrolate with the symptoms of hypoglycemia. I felt bad all the way around until starting the Thyroid Therapy.

With the Celiac diet, there is no longer abdominal pain or bloating. I can tell if I eat something I shouldn't, I pay for it with the pain and bloating! Auto-immune disease is something not to play around with. It can effect so many different organs in the body, and if you have 1 auto-immune problem, you usually have another problem with it.


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> Today continues to be a Great day!
> I can still feel bursts of energy with an increase in saliva flow. Before, I had a dry mouth all the time along with dry eyes, that has now let up to! I used to take 1-2 naps/day before starting the Nature Thyroid, now, I don't have to! I feel awake and alet apon waking in the morning!
> I feel all the water wt is gone and I am loosing the "fat" wt now. My cloths are fitting lose! My husband says he can see the spark back in my eyes now,, which had left several months ago. The staff at the Dr. office said I looked different, life was back in my eyes and looked like I was alive again! before, they could tell something was wrong but did not know what it was just looking at me. I love this med! I hope to continue to feel this way (like I used to before this happened). Outlook on life is very different now, THERE IS HOPE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> All the bumps on the back of my upper arms are gone-I found that the bumps was due to a buildup of Vita A, the Thyroid hormone could not convert the vita A due to an insufficency of thyroid hormone, now that I am on replacement, I no longer have the buildup. That is another clue that I was deffencent in Thyroid hormone even though I was still in "range" on the sheet of paper.
> I used to feel hypoglycemic several times/day and had to buy a glucomitor. That feeling has gone also. I would have eaten and then an hour later I would be at the store walking around and feel like my sugars had bottomed out, got sweaty, lightheaded and shaking. My surgars would be in the high normal range, but never really dropped into the hypoglycemic state, it did not make since to me that the numbers did not corrolate with the symptoms of hypoglycemia. I felt bad all the way around until starting the Thyroid Therapy.
> 
> With the Celiac diet, there is no longer abdominal pain or bloating. I can tell if I eat something I shouldn't, I pay for it with the pain and bloating! Auto-immune disease is something not to play around with. It can effect so many different organs in the body, and if you have 1 auto-immune problem, you usually have another problem with it.


This is a very wonderful wonderful report and I am grateful you are sharing the details with us.

I too, needed T3 in a very bad way and experienced the same sort of improvements that you are now. I had jillions of symptoms and every single one is gone to this day. I have been euthyroid and well for many many years now.

Thank you for this detailed and very heartening report.


----------



## Mustang01

Update:
Things are going well except for the sinus infection.
My weight went from a high of 167 to 155 now, Mentally, I feel great! No abdominal pain at all, BMs are very reg and smooth, like a baby..hehehe, energy would be better if the sinus infection would clear up. I am on 1/2 tab Nature Tyroid and will titrate to 3/4 tab on Monday. No side effects what so ever! Brain fog completely gone! Abdominal swelling is gone but still have a little belly puch form the weight gain before starting the Nature Thyroid. I have dropped 2 dress sizes! I am exercising the same as I did before the Throid med but think it is working now due to the Thyroid med. It is amazing to have the feeling that you are not going to have an MI (heart attack) and heart palpatations anymore, they were very bad before the thyorid med. I thank God every day for my Dr.! Hope is something to never give up! There is a Dr. out there for a person that needs it. I can see deffinition in my shoulders and can see my chest ribs just below the clavical, I haven't seen that in about 3 years!

I am not liking the ENT I seen, I only seen him once, they rushed me out of the office and did not sched my 3 week F/U, I had to mention to the medical assistant he wanted to see me in 3 weeks but they sched it for 4 1/2 weeks, they didn't call in my steroid med, infact, they didn't even ask which pharmacy I used, so I had to call them to inform them of this. I don't think the ENT has even considered a possible fungal infection, There are times my head hurts soooo bad with pressure, sounds of bone cracking in sinuses when I lay down and right eye pain, I lay down any cry. I called for an appt with the hospital I and my husband worked at in the ENT dept and sched an appt for next month, they put me on the on call list for the 1st cancellation. I will go to the other ENT in the meantime and see what he is going to do. I explained to the 1st ENT what I thought happened and mentioned fungal but it went in one ear and out the other with him. If I could get rid of this, I would feel like a new person!


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> Update:
> Things are going well except for the sinus infection.
> My weight went from a high of 167 to 155 now, Mentally, I feel great! No abdominal pain at all, BMs are very reg and smooth, like a baby..hehehe, energy would be better if the sinus infection would clear up. I am on 1/2 tab Nature Tyroid and will titrate to 3/4 tab on Monday. No side effects what so ever! Brain fog completely gone! Abdominal swelling is gone but still have a little belly puch form the weight gain before starting the Nature Thyroid. I have dropped 2 dress sizes! I am exercising the same as I did before the Throid med but think it is working now due to the Thyroid med. It is amazing to have the feeling that you are not going to have an MI (heart attack) and heart palpatations anymore, they were very bad before the thyorid med. I thank God every day for my Dr.! Hope is something to never give up! There is a Dr. out there for a person that needs it. I can see deffinition in my shoulders and can see my chest ribs just below the clavical, I haven't seen that in about 3 years!
> 
> I am not liking the ENT I seen, I only seen him once, they rushed me out of the office and did not sched my 3 week F/U, I had to mention to the medical assistant he wanted to see me in 3 weeks but they sched it for 4 1/2 weeks, they didn't call in my steroid med, infact, they didn't even ask which pharmacy I used, so I had to call them to inform them of this. I don't think the ENT has even considered a possible fungal infection, There are times my head hurts soooo bad with pressure, sounds of bone cracking in sinuses when I lay down and right eye pain, I lay down any cry. I called for an appt with the hospital I and my husband worked at in the ENT dept and sched an appt for next month, they put me on the on call list for the 1st cancellation. I will go to the other ENT in the meantime and see what he is going to do. I explained to the 1st ENT what I thought happened and mentioned fungal but it went in one ear and out the other with him. If I could get rid of this, I would feel like a new person!


Good to hear from you; I was thinking of you the other day.

Since no antibiotic has worked to clear your sinus infection; I highly suspect it is fungal and they need to do a swab/slide and send it out to pathology.

Otherwise, you sound great. Now to just get this sinus thing cleared up.


----------



## Mustang01

Hi Andros, I am going to be very frank with the ENT on Tues. I am going to tell him that I am an RN and from a mdical RN perspective, I think it is fungal and I need to be scoped to rule it out. If he doesn't, I already have an appt with the ENT at the major trauma center I worked at. I took some Diflucan 200 mg tab and felt like something was going on in my sinuses, like a war. So that is why I do feel it may be fungal. They will do another CT and then I will see the ENT.
Oh by the way, I lost another lb, I am 154.4 tonight! I love this Nature Thyroid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How are you doing/feeling? Hope to find you well and blessed!


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> Hi Andros, I am going to be very frank with the ENT on Tues. I am going to tell him that I am an RN and from a mdical RN perspective, I think it is fungal and I need to be scoped to rule it out. If he doesn't, I already have an appt with the ENT at the major trauma center I worked at. I took some Diflucan 200 mg tab and felt like something was going on in my sinuses, like a war. So that is why I do feel it may be fungal. They will do another CT and then I will see the ENT.
> Oh by the way, I lost another lb, I am 154.4 tonight! I love this Nature Thyroid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How are you doing/feeling? Hope to find you well and blessed!


Whooooooooooohoo on the weight loss and also that you are kicking some butt around there on your own behalf.

Doing well here and it makes my heart smile when I read posts such as yours.

You go, Girl!


----------



## RoseEykis

Hi, all!

Brand new here. The subject line caught my attention, as I have been spending hours researching the various signs and symptoms from which I've been suffering since April 12th, most specifically hives and angioedema. I'm about to find out if it's Hashi's (blood work done yesterday should be back next Tuesday--anti-thyroid antibodies, specifically).

My TSH was elevated earlier this month (5.6), and I've been on thyroid meds since August 23rd. Plus I started a third round of burst therapy (prednisone) last Friday. We've got to be closer to finding the culprit!

ANYway, I believe I discovered that the lump-in-the-throat feeling (internal hives) was brought about by ingesting glycol-containing products (e.g., Motrin). The last time I had that sensation was the last time I took 2 Motrin, about 2 weeks ago! Shew. I'm glad that feeling is a thing of the past.

So. I've already begun to learn a lot from this discussion board, and just wanted to thank you. I hope you all remain active to help me figure things out too!! :confused0006:

Rose


----------



## RoseEykis

P.S. I believe the glycol sensitivity was brought on my my dysfunctional thyroid. My metabolism just now simply doesn't know what to do with ingredients it's dealt with my whole life without fail.


----------



## Andros

RoseEykis said:


> P.S. I believe the glycol sensitivity was brought on my my dysfunctional thyroid. My metabolism just now simply doesn't know what to do with ingredients it's dealt with my whole life without fail.


You are so right. When the immune system is stressed, ordinary things start to cause problems.

For our reader's edification, I am enclosing this.

Known health effects.

Eye irritation, skin irritation, skin drying, defatting. Ingestion has serious health effects similar to above.

Propylene glycol is Commonly found in:

makeup 
shampoo 
deodorant 
detangler 
styling mousse 
cleansing cream 
mascara 
soap 
skin cream 
bubble bath 
baby powder 
conditioner 
toner 
after shave 
baby wipes 
Also in:

Tyre sealant 
Rubber cleaner 
De-icer 
Stain removers 
Fabric softener 
Degreaser 
Paint 
Adhesive 
Wallpaper stripper

http://www.natural-health-information-centre.com/propylene-glycol.html
Actually, this glycol can have very serious health effects.

I always wonder which comes first; "The cart or the horse!"


----------



## Mustang01

Hi all!
It has been a while since I posted
The weight continues to come off, down to 146 lbs!And before starting the Nature Throid I was at my hightest 167, I have been on the thyroid med for just about 6 months now and most of my symptoms have gone! except for some hair loss and mild slow matabolism. I am on 1 Grain Nature Throid and was told my level was good.
Seen the new ENT and had no other option than to have sinus surgery, the surgery took 7 hours! becuz he said I had a complacated case and every sinus was involved along with a deviated septum, no, no nose job..hahaha. No fungus was found but did say that it WAS caused by my immune system going out of wack and decided to attack my sinus, this Auto-Immune thing is something else. I had been on a mega round of steroids before the surgery and after surgery, then was swiched to a NasoNeb with saline and steroid wash, felt alful while on the steroids! Doing way better after surgery but nose still mildly hurts. He said that any organ can become another victum at any time, but I am staying positive and meditating on being healthy!
Rose: if you are still around, hang in there, things seem to find it's was to the surface


----------



## lavender

I just read through your posting and it sounds like you have had quite a journey. Glad to hear things are looking up, and that your sinuses are finally clear.

One thing that caught my eye was that you said the little keratine bumps on your arms were caused by hypothyroidism. Well, I have had them for years, and was told I had keratosis pilaris 7 years ago. But then the lotion my doc prescribed made my arms swell up in one huge rash. So, I have just let it be since then.

Well, I had my thyroid out in August, and started on Armour a month ago. I looked at my arms (which I swear were worse than ever a month ago) and the bumps are almost gone!

I have suspected all along that my thyroid issues were at work for years without me knowing it. It wasn't until I went into thyroitoxicosis in May and I started reading about thyroid that all my on-going symptoms made sense. I had been diagnosed with fibromyalgia, chronic fatigue, and depression. Told that all the docs could do was prescribe anti-depressants, and that I needed to excercise and just get over the crippling pain and fatigue.

Anyway, since my surgery, and now Armour, I feel better than I have in years. I am just so angry at all those docs who blew me off saying there was nothing they could do to help me for so long. My body got really sick from so many years of untreated illness, and I have gained a lot of weight. I know I have a lot of work to do to get back into shape. Your posts gave me a lot of hope that I will get there. Thanks.


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> Hi all!
> It has been a while since I posted
> The weight continues to come off, down to 146 lbs!And before starting the Nature Throid I was at my hightest 167, I have been on the thyroid med for just about 6 months now and most of my symptoms have gone! except for some hair loss and mild slow matabolism. I am on 1 Grain Nature Throid and was told my level was good.
> Seen the new ENT and had no other option than to have sinus surgery, the surgery took 7 hours! becuz he said I had a complacated case and every sinus was involved along with a deviated septum, no, no nose job..hahaha. No fungus was found but did say that it WAS caused by my immune system going out of wack and decided to attack my sinus, this Auto-Immune thing is something else. I had been on a mega round of steroids before the surgery and after surgery, then was swiched to a NasoNeb with saline and steroid wash, felt alful while on the steroids! Doing way better after surgery but nose still mildly hurts. He said that any organ can become another victum at any time, but I am staying positive and meditating on being healthy!
> Rose: if you are still around, hang in there, things seem to find it's was to the surface


OMG!! You poor dear!!! May I give a tip? Get plenty of probiotics in your tummy. You now could be very very susceptible to yeast overgrowth.

How horrible that you had to go through this. I am so so sorry.


----------



## Mustang01

Lavender, Rose and Andros:
Hope everything is going weoll for you all! I am still at 1 grain Nature-Throid. I will have lab test this month. At times I feel hper, love it, and then will go back to normal. (wow, saying normal now is something!) My weight had gone down to 139 at the lowest but is back to 143 due to eating before going to bed, have to stop doing that and get back on my Celiac diet!..LOL Haven't been able to exercise cuz it is too cold outside to do my walking and just lazy to get on my treadmil, but the weight stays the same mostly. I still have clear thinking nad no fog brain. 
I have been listening to my body, that was the only way I was ever diagnosed with the hypo thing! Along with a listening, caring Dr. Who by the way retired, darn it! Now I havr to see my GP for my test and meds. This is going to be something when I see him this month. I'll have to explain the whole antibody thing to him, hope he is up to date on things! I may take him the book my old Dr gave me that explained the 2nd-dary hypo so he can read it and help others with what was going on with me. My GP said he had no problem with perscribing my thyroid meds sence they are making an impact on my life! I feel I might need to go up slightly on my med but will see at OV (discuss symptoms) and after labs. Off and on I wil get a fluid swelling feeling like I did before starting the thyroid med but it will pass in a day as before it never passed. Some hair is still falling out, but I have been under alot of stress too. Over all, I am still feeling good and have energy! Gone are the days of old!!!
Sinus surgery is long gone and I feel great, breathing better and can smell and taste things now! 
I can never stress the importance of listening to your own body, only you know how you feel, the Dr can't feel what your feeling! Be strong for your own account and don't let a peice of paper dictate how your feeling!!!....Good Luck to All!!!!!

PS: We still have our sons dog..lol


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> Lavender, Rose and Andros:
> Hope everything is going weoll for you all! I am still at 1 grain Nature-Throid. I will have lab test this month. At times I feel hper, love it, and then will go back to normal. (wow, saying normal now is something!) My weight had gone down to 139 at the lowest but is back to 143 due to eating before going to bed, have to stop doing that and get back on my Celiac diet!..LOL Haven't been able to exercise cuz it is too cold outside to do my walking and just lazy to get on my treadmil, but the weight stays the same mostly. I still have clear thinking nad no fog brain.
> I have been listening to my body, that was the only way I was ever diagnosed with the hypo thing! Along with a listening, caring Dr. Who by the way retired, darn it! Now I havr to see my GP for my test and meds. This is going to be something when I see him this month. I'll have to explain the whole antibody thing to him, hope he is up to date on things! I may take him the book my old Dr gave me that explained the 2nd-dary hypo so he can read it and help others with what was going on with me. My GP said he had no problem with perscribing my thyroid meds sence they are making an impact on my life! I feel I might need to go up slightly on my med but will see at OV (discuss symptoms) and after labs. Off and on I wil get a fluid swelling feeling like I did before starting the thyroid med but it will pass in a day as before it never passed. Some hair is still falling out, but I have been under alot of stress too. Over all, I am still feeling good and have energy! Gone are the days of old!!!
> Sinus surgery is long gone and I feel great, breathing better and can smell and taste things now!
> I can never stress the importance of listening to your own body, only you know how you feel, the Dr can't feel what your feeling! Be strong for your own account and don't let a peice of paper dictate how your feeling!!!....Good Luck to All!!!!!
> 
> PS: We still have our sons dog..lol


Am I ever glad to hear from you!! Like a long lost friend! And, you sound terrific.

Suggestion: Check that ferritin level. Should be 50 to 100; closer to 100, the better.
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Cannot get over how upbeat you sound!! Must be the dog! LOL!!

Just think; if you feel this good now how good you will feel in about 18 more months!! Stay on the healing pathway!


----------



## Mustang01

Thanks Andros! Long time no hear!!! ...LOL, WOW, if at 18 months being the point of feeling even better, I can't emagine!!! I am fitting cloths I haven't worn in 4 years!, The weather is getting warmer here now so I have been doing some gardening and yard work, can't wait to start walking the dog a mile or so a day, the weight should come off quicker now. I blame most of the regain weight to eating poorly and not exercising but that will soon change! 
I will ask for a Ferritin level at my Dr appt this month. I am on a testosterone cream for low libido, boy, does that work!!  I believe that is contributing to some of the hair loss still. You know how the low thyroid makes for a low libido, and I am getting a little more night time exercise if you know what I mean .. Really need to cut out the eating after 6 pm and drinking instant breakfast when I wake up in the middle of the night, that is the worst thing for weight gain! How have you been ? I can still see thoes Angle Wings on you!

Lavender: 
The bumps had gone away on the back of my arms when I started the Nature Throid, I didn't know anything about it until I read a book by dr. Mark Starr, also vita-A deffenicy can cause it, and what causes the A deffenicy, is problems with the thyroid. It is amasing how much the thyroid can throw your body out of wack!! Hope to find you well, Take care-Mustang


----------



## Andros

Mustang01 said:


> Thanks Andros! Long time no hear!!! ...LOL, WOW, if at 18 months being the point of feeling even better, I can't emagine!!! I am fitting cloths I haven't worn in 4 years!, The weather is getting warmer here now so I have been doing some gardening and yard work, can't wait to start walking the dog a mile or so a day, the weight should come off quicker now. I blame most of the regain weight to eating poorly and not exercising but that will soon change!
> I will ask for a Ferritin level at my Dr appt this month. I am on a testosterone cream for low libido, boy, does that work!!  I believe that is contributing to some of the hair loss still. You know how the low thyroid makes for a low libido, and I am getting a little more night time exercise if you know what I mean .. Really need to cut out the eating after 6 pm and drinking instant breakfast when I wake up in the middle of the night, that is the worst thing for weight gain! How have you been ? I can still see thoes Angle Wings on you!
> 
> Lavender:
> The bumps had gone away on the back of my arms when I started the Nature Throid, I didn't know anything about it until I read a book by dr. Mark Starr, also vita-A deffenicy can cause it, and what causes the A deffenicy, is problems with the thyroid. It is amasing how much the thyroid can throw your body out of wack!! Hope to find you well, Take care-Mustang


You know? When you start to heal, you do realize "all" the things the thyroid disease has done to you and robbed you of. It kind of staggers the mind.

This is so wonderful and I am just thrilled for you; I truly am. You are one of my all time favorite posters.

It will be good to have your life back again and hopefully it will be better than ever!

Now, go kick some butt!! Ha ha!!:anim_38:


----------

